# Dyed eggs



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So since I have extra time at 9pm on work nights lol I decided to hollow out some chicken eggs and button quail eggs. Never did it before and wanted to try it.

My end results were button quail eggs are much easier to hollow out then chicken eggs, both eggs had to be room temp or warm to have it work properly, and button quail eggs are much harder to dye then chicken eggs....so I dyed them then spray painted clear on them.it was a fun experiment


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, even though delicate I kept thinking what a neat piece of art.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks!!! The wire was so I could clear coat them. My first try was nails in a Styrofoam egg carton and place eggs on nails and paint..... the clear coat melted the Styrofoam lol so I had to think of something better.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd leave them on the wire, from this side of the monitor they're really pretty neat looking. 

Yeh, I've melted stuff before that I didn't mean too. At least you came up with an idea that makes them even more interesting.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They remind me of planets in science class lol


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Maryellen said:


> They remind me of planets in science class lol


That was my first thought.

Like Robin said,...they are very pretty art


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> They remind me of planets in science class lol


That's what I thought too! They are beautiful!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

